# lwjgl Exception



## Kenan89 (13. Mai 2012)

Hallo,
ich bekomme leider eine Exception. Bin neu im Umgang mit lwjgl und slick.



> java.lang.UnsatisfiedLinkError: no lwjgl in java.library.path


Die Vm findet anscheinend nicht die jar-Datei.

Ich besitze Windows 64 Bit habe aber in meiner natives-Location natives-win32.jar.
Ist das die Ursache. Im .zip Ordner der Slick Datei gab es kein natives-win64.jar.

Was könnte sonst die Fehlerquelle sein?

Meine Ordner-Struktur:


> Projekt
> 
> -src
> 
> ...



Beim Anbinden der jars bin ich folgendermaßen vorgegangen:
-Projekt-Properties-Java Build Path-Libraries-Add Jars(dann Ordner lib im projektordner gewählt und jeweils slick.jar und lwjgl.jar geaddet)
-dann immer noch in der Libraries Maske auf lwjgl.jar geklickt, native library location editiert und auf mein projektordner nach natives gelinkt

Wo liegt der Fehler? Bin eigentlich nach Einleitung eines Youtube-Videos vorgegangen.


----------



## Marco13 (13. Mai 2012)

Die JAR findet er schon, aber die DLL (also die native library) findet er nicht. (Er findet offenbar auch nicht die falsche, 32bittige, sondern GAR keine). Schau mal ob du bei lwjgl.org - Home of the Lightweight Java Game Library die letzte Release runterladen kannst (auch für 64bit), und packe die "natives"-JARs aus, so dass die DLLs direkt in dem Verzeichnis liegen, wo mit dem java.library.path (bzw. mit der "Native Library Location") drauf verwiesen wird.


----------



## Tiim (13. Mai 2012)

Du musst die natives aus den Jars 


natives-win32.jar
natives-mac.jar
natives-linux.jar
 auspacken. Erst dann kannst du diese nutzen.


----------



## Kenan89 (13. Mai 2012)

Jo, klappt danke.


----------

